# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  من سير التابعين- سعيد بن جبير رحمه الله

## سمير عبد الخالق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


رب اشرح لي صدري ويسر لي أمري


هو أبو عبد الله الكوفي , ولد في الكوفة عام 64 للهجرة , وكان مولى لابن الحارث بن خزيمة من بني أسد, وكان ابن علما ساطعا من أعلام التابعين رحمهم الله اجمعين.


قالوا عنه رحمه الله


* ابن حبان: كان فقيها ورعا عابدا زاهدا فاضلا.


* الامام بن حنبل: قتل الحجاج سعيد بن جبير وما على وجه الأرض أحد الا وهو مفتقر الى علمه.


* الحسن البصري: ان الحجاج قد قتل سعيد بن جبير فقال: اللهم عليك بفاسق ثقيف, والله لو أنّ أهل الأرض اشتركوا بقتله لكبهم الله في النار.


* وقال أبو القاسم: هو ثقة امام حجة على المسلمين.


روايته للحديث


وقد روى سعيد عن جمع كبير من الصحابة على رأسهم أبو هريرة, وابن عمر , وابن عباس وأم المؤمنين السيدة عائشة وأبي موسى الأشعري رضي الله عنهم.


وقد خرج سعيد مع جمع من العلماء كعبد الرحمن بن محمد بن الأشعث على عبد الملك بن مروان حين ساد الظلم وانتشر في البلاد وأكثروا فيها الفساد.


وعندما قتل عبد الرحمن رحمه الله غادر سعيد بن جبير رضي الله عنه المدينة الى مكة, وكان واليها يومئذ خالد بن عبد الله القسري والذي أمسك به وأرسله الى الحجاج, ويقول الراوي, بعدما فرّ سعيد بن جبير رحمه الله من الحجاج قال والله لقد فررت من الحجاج, حتى استحييت من الله عزوجل, ثم جيء به الى الحجاج, فلما سلّ السيف على رأسه تبسّم رضي الله عنه مما جعل الحجاج يقول: لم تتبسّم يا سعيد؟ فأجابه: أعجب من جرأتك على الله ومن حلم الله عليك, يا لها من نفس كبيرة ومن ثقة وعد الله, وسكون الى حسن المصير, وطيّب المنقلب, وهكذا فليكن الايمان.


كان ذلك الموجز واليكم قصة هذا التابعي سعيد بن جبير رحمه اللهببعض التفصيل كما أورده كتّاب السير.


بعدما سلم خالد القسري والي مكة يومئذ سعيد بن جبير للحجاج, امتثل سعيد بين يدي الحجاج ليحاكمه... وسأنقل لكم المحاورة التي تمت بينهما كما وردت عن الرواة, وسيكون اللون الأسود قول الحجاج, واللون الأخضر قول ابن جبير.


ما اسمك ؟
سعيد بن جبير .
بل أنت شقي بن كسير .
أمي اعلم باسمي واسم أبي.


شقيت وشقيت أمك .
الغيب يعلمه غيرك .
لأوردتك حياض الموت.


أصابت اذن أمي اسمي


فما قولك في محمد ؟


نبي الرحمة وإمام الهدى .
فما قولك في الخلفاء ؟
لست عليهم بوكيل .كل امريء بما كسب رهينة.
أشتمهم أم أمدحهم؟


لا أقول مالا أعلم.


أيهم أعجب؟


أرضاهم لخالقي؟


أيهم أرضى للخالق؟


قد علم ذلك عند الذي سرهم ونجواهم.


صف لي قولهم في علي, أفي الجنة هو أم في النار؟


لو دخلتها الجنة فلا أبت أهلها علمت, ولو رأيت من في النار علمت, فما سؤالك عن غيب قد حفظ بالحجاب.


فأيّ رجل أنا يوم القيامة؟


أنا اهون على الله من لأن يطلعني على الغيب. 
أبيْت أن تُصدقني .
بل لم أرد أن أكذبك .
دع عنك هذا كله وأخبرني: فما بالك لا تضحك ؟
لم أر شيئا يضحكني, وكيف يضحك مخلوق خلق من طين والطين تأكله النار !
ومنقلبه الى الجزاء.


فأنا أضحك.


كذلك خلقنا أطورا.


هل رأيت شيئا من اللهو؟


لا أعلم.


فدعا الحجاج بالعود والناي , فلما ضرب بالعود ونفخ في الناي بكى سعيد رحمه الله, فقال الحجاج: ما يبكيك؟


هو الحزن , ذكرني أمرا عظيما, أما هذه النفخة فذكرتني يوم النفخ في الصور, وأما العود فشجرة قطعت في غير حق, وأما الأوتار فمن الشاة تبعث معها يوم القيامة.


أنا أحبّ الى الله منك , أنا مع امام الجماعة وأنت مع امام الفرقة.


ما أنا بخارج على الجماعة , ولا أنا براض عن الفتنة , ولكن قضاء الربّ نافذ لا مردّ له.


كيف ترى ما نجمع لأمير المؤمنين؟


لم أره.


فدعا الحجاج بالذهب والفضة والكسوة والجواهر الثمينة من اللؤلؤ والمرجان والزبرجد والياقوت وما أن وضعه بين يديه, حتى قال سعيد رحمه الله :
إن كنت جمعت هذا لتتقي به فزع يوم القيامة فصالح ، وإلا ففزعة واحدة تذهل كل مرضعة عما أرضعت ولا خير في شيئ للدنيا إلا ما طاب وزكا .


أتحبّ أن تنال منه شيئا؟


لا أحبّ ما لا يحبّ الله.


ويلك!!!


الويل لمن زحزح عن الجنة وأدخل النار.
اختر يا سعيد أي قتلة أقتلك ؟
اختر أنت لنفسك ، فوالله لا تقتلني قتلة إلا قتلك الله مثلها في الآخرة .
أتريد أن أعفو عنك ؟
إن كان العفو فمن الله ، وأما أنت فلا براءة لك ولا عذر . 
عند ذلك ضاق الحجاج ذرعا بسعيد ولم يطق صبرا عليه فأمر بإنهاء المحنة, وقال: اذهبوا به فاقتلوه, فلما خرج الحجاج ضحك سعيد بن جبير رحمه الله , فعاد الحجاج اليه وقال: ما الذي أضحكك؟
عجبت من جرأتك على الله وحلم الله عليك !!!
فأمر بالنطع فبسط وقال : اضربوا عنقه.


دعني أصلي ركعتين.


ثم استقبل القبلة وهو يقول: اني وجهت وجهي للذي فطر السماوات والأرض حنيفا وما أنا من المشركين.
وجهوه لغير القبلة أو اصرفوه عن القبلة .
فأينما تولوا فثم وجه الله, انّ الله سميع عليم.


كبوه على وجهه .
منها خلقناكم وفيها نعيدكم ومنها نخرجكم تارة أخرى.
اذبحوه .
أما أنا فأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له وأن محمدا عبده ورسوله ، خذها مني حتى تلقاني بها يوم القيامة ... اللهم لا تسلطه على أحد يقتله بعدي.


ثم ضربت عنقه رحمه الله وجعله الله برحمته من المرضي عنهم , في السنة 95 من الهجرة النبوية المباركة, وبعدها بمدّة قصيرة جدا من دعوة سعيد بن جبير رحمه الله كان الحجاج قد اصيب بخراج في يده سرعان ما انتشر الى باقي جسده, وهو ما نسميه في عصرنا الحاضر والله وحده أعلم بالسرطان, مما جعله يخور كما يخور الثور في الساقية, وذاق من سكرات الموت ما ذاقه , الأمر الذي جعله في حالة نفسية مرعبة, لقد كان يهذي بالكلمات هذيا دون ان يدرك أحدا معنى لها, وكان يكررّ كلمة واحدة فقط, يقولها بفزع ورعب: ابعدوا عني سعيد بن جبير.


وهكذا استجاب الله عزوجل لأولياءه الصالحين, وتحققت دعوته رضي الله عنه ان شاء الله , ومع موت الحجاج يضع نهاية لعهد قاس ومرير على أمة الاسلام.


نعم ! ان الظلم ظلمات يوم القيامة.. ويا ابن آدم ! اعمل ما شئت فانك كما تدين تدان والديّان لا يموت.... اوكما قال سيد الخلق صلى الله عليه وسلم.



يقول الامام الطبري رحمه الله : قتل سعيد بن جبير سنة خمس وتسعين للهجرة وهو ابن 49 سنة ودفن رضي الله عنه في واسط.



هكذا الأبطال تموت واقفة, واستشهد وهامته مرفوعة وله من البنين ثلاثة : عبدالله ومحمد وعبد الملك جمعنا الله واياهم به في مستقر رحمته في الفردوس الأعلى مع سبد الخلق والمرسلين صلوت ربي وسلامه عليه.

 


والله وحده أعلم بغيبه

----------

